# Corsair H115i Pro speichert "Hardware Beleuchtung" nicht?!



## Adonay (5. April 2019)

Ich habe in iCue unter dem Punkt "Hardware Beleuchtung" eine statische Beleuchtung eingestellt weil ich die Software nicht mitlaufen lassen möchte und auch nicht brauche.
Für Tastatur und Maus gibt es einen Button der die Einstellungen quasi aufs Gerät flasht, dieser fehlt aber bei der AiO und nun ist es so wenn ich den Rechner aus- und wieder einschalte läuft das Regenbogen-Programm bis ich die Software öffne!
Anschließend kann ich sie schließen und die statische Beleuchtung bleibt dann so aber nur bis ich den Rechner wieder ausschalte!

Mache ich was falsch, ist die Software buggy oder kann die AiO die Einstellungen gar nicht in Hardware speichern?

Ich hänge mal einen Screen zum besseren Verständnis an:


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro speicher "Hardware Beleuchtung" nicht?!*

Ich würde behaupten, das die AiOs keinen Speicher haben


----------



## Adonay (5. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro speicher "Hardware Beleuchtung" nicht?!*

Den Eindruck habe ich auch aber wozu ist dann diese Option?
Das macht ja überhaupt keinen Sinn!

Ich hatte vorher eine evga CLC280 und bei der war das problemlos möglich, angezeigt wurde diese in Aida64 und in der NZXT Cam Software als Kraken von daher gehe ich davon aus das es bei diesen auch möglich ist, da ist es doch kaum vorstellbar das Corsair dermaßen failt?!


----------



## Leekz (5. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H115i Pro speicher "Hardware Beleuchtung" nicht?!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, das die AiOs keinen Speicher haben



Aber die Farbprofile werden doch nicht auf den AIO's gespeichert.
Bei meinem Asus Aura Sync wird das Profil direkt auf dem PC gespeichert. Während der PC hochfährt, ist die Beleuchtung auch im Standard Profil, heißt
der normale Regenbogen ist aktiv. Erst wenn der PC hochgefahren ist und ich mich mit meinem Benutzer einlogge wechselt die gesamte Beleuchtung im Case
auf das was ich im Profil hinterlegt habe.

@TE hast du die Software mal als Admin gestartet? Evtl gibt es ja Probleme beim schreiben der Datei?


----------



## Adonay (5. April 2019)

@Leekz

Das ist bei meinen Gigabyte Board mit RGB Fusion auch so aber wie schon beschrieben ist es bei der CLC280 anders gewesen, bei der K70 und M65 ist definitiv ein Speicher vorhanden und abgesehen davon wozu soll dann diese Option sein, zumal in der Info genau das beschrieben steht?
Ich hänge nochmal ein Bild an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. April 2019)

Du kannst in icue einmal die normale Beleuchtung einstellen wenn die Software läuft und dazu noch unter ich glaube Hardware Beleuchtung einstellen was passiert ohne Software beim Booten zb. 
Ich glaube aber da gibt es dann nicht alle Effekte zur Auswahl. Ich habe zb meinen RAM eingestellt das mit Software der RAM grün leuchtet und ohne Software ebenfalls nur grün bleibt. Funktioniert bei mir auch.
Sobald ich die Software beende bleibt der RAM grün.


----------



## Adonay (5. April 2019)

So sollte es sein unter Hardware Beleuchtung aber genau das ist der Punkt: Es wird *nicht* gespeichert!
Mit Corsair Link schon, Problem (auf Umwegen) gelöst...


----------



## Adonay (10. April 2019)

Ich bin eigentlich fest davon überzeugt das hier schon letzten Freitag gepostet zu haben aber scheinbar dann doch nicht?!

Ich habe es hinbekommen!

1. iCUE deinstallieren
2. Corsair Link 4.9.9.3 hier runterladen
3. auf der Hauptseite bei der AiO "LED" anklicken und einstellen was man möchte
4. Options > Devices anklicken und dort den Punkt "Use current Settings as default" anklicken und schon werden die Einstellungen im Gerät gespeichert!
achtet aber darauf das Corsair Link das Profil ungefragt auf "Balanced" stellt, das gegebenfalls ändern und dann erst abspeichern.


----------



## bjoernhens (12. April 2019)

Also ich habe die H80i V2. Habe beim ersten Lauf der Wasserkühlung das USB Kabel, welches viel zu kurz ist um es anständig zu verlegen, angeschlossen. Dann die Pumpe auf eine Drehzahl festgenagelt sowie die Beleuchtung angepasst. Alles in der Corsair Link Software. Dann den PC ausgeschaltet, USB Kabel wieder entfernt und nach dem Hochfahren die Link Software deinstalliert. 
Die Einstellungen bleiben dabei bei mir gespeichert. 

Denke die Settings landen doch auf der Corsair AIO.


----------



## Adonay (12. April 2019)

Die Settings werden in der Firmware der AiO gespeichert, daran besteht ja kein Zweifel mehr nachdem es mit Link funktioniert.


----------



## hotiblack (14. April 2019)

Hallo Adonay Mit Corsair ICUE Funktioniert es nicht mit der H115I ! 
Usb kabel angeschlossen ? (Falls Ja)
Befolge exakt diese schritte.

1.Lade dir Corsair Link Herunter ! dies ist sehr wichtig.
2.Instaliere das Programm
3.unter den reiter Oben im Programm Startmenü --> Das Feld im Programm H115I Auswählen dort steht nun Wasser Temp. Fan RPM . PUMP RPM. Und LED ! dies klickst du an , in der mitte Beleuchtung auswählen ein Hacken setzen direkt rechts neben dran auf das Farb Symbol klicken farbe  wählen , mit ok bestätigen dann----> Übernehmen und OK ! nun sollte deine gewünschte farbe da sein.
nun damit du ICU wieder nutzen kannst folgendes in Corsair LINK ! Oben nach dem deine gewünschte farbe ausgewählt wurde auf OPTION klicken ----> Geräte Da steht dann deine AIO ! und noch Aktuelle Einstellung als Standart Festlegen 1 Anklicken dann sollte die Meldung erscheinen das es so auf das gerät gespeichert wurde , somit weißt du nun ja es hat einen speicher 

Nun PC neustarten du wirst sehen das die farbe in deine farbe bleibt ! wenn sie kein speicher hätte würde sie erst bei programstart die farbe ändern.

Nun nach dem du alles so exakt gemacht hast ! Deinstalier Corsair Link ! dann installier ICUE erneut damit du deine andere Geräte wie maus etc damit einstellen kannst usw. Die farbe der pumpe kannst du Nur mit Link festlegen wichtig ist das du dich für eins entscheidest da mit beiden Programme fehler verursacht werden,

WICHTIG : Vor instalation von LINK erst ICUE deinstallieren.

Bitte um ein Feedback.


----------



## Adonay (14. April 2019)

Danke, aber ich hatte doch diese Lösung bereits gepostet?!



hotiblack schrieb:


> Die farbe der pumpe kannst du Nur mit Link festlegen



Das wundert mich denn der Corsair Support behauptete während unserer Konversation das er extra eine H115i hergenommen und es 5x getestet hätte und die Farbe bei ihm mit iCue gespeichert bleibt!


----------



## hotiblack (14. April 2019)

Ja sehe es gerade wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil sorry ! ^^

Das wundert mich denn der Corsair Support behauptete während unserer Konversation das er extra eine H115i hergenommen und es 5x getestet hätte und die Farbe bei ihm mit iCue gespeichert bleibt! 


Da lügen sie dir press ins gesicht ! es ist unmöglich glaub es mir. das ist eine Frechheit von denen.


----------



## Adonay (14. April 2019)

hotiblack schrieb:


> Ja sehe es gerade wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil sorry ! ^^



Kein Ding, hatte mich nur verwirrt, dachte zuerst der Post wäre schon wieder weg! 



			
				Adonay schrieb:
			
		

> Das wundert mich denn der Corsair Support behauptete während unserer Konversation das er extra eine H115i hergenommen und es 5x getestet hätte und die Farbe bei ihm mit iCue gespeichert bleibt!





hotiblack schrieb:


> Da lügen sie dir press ins gesicht ! es ist unmöglich glaub es mir. das ist eine Frechheit von denen.


Ich hab mal die Konversation zurecht geschnibbelt und angehängt, hoffe man kann das halbwegs vernünftig lesen (Edit: am besten Bild in neuem Tab öffnen und zoomen) und bitte von unten nach oben lesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adonay (25. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
zwischenzeitlich hat das einstellen UND SPEICHERN auch per iCue funktioniert, der entscheidende Vorteil war das ich da auch die Helligkeit einstellen konnte was mit Link nicht möglich ist.

Nun habe ich den PC neu aufgesetzt, iCue gestartet und obwohl es nicht möglich ist wissentlich die Farbe dauerhaft zu speichern hat diese dumme Software es trotzdem geschafft den Rainbow Effekt fest auf die Pumpe zu speichern so das ich gerade wieder Link installiert habe um das zu lösen und jetzt bei dem Problem mit der Helligkeit hänge.

Wie kann es sein das iCue keine Option zum festspeichern hat aber trotzdem willkürlich den Rainbow Effekt festspeichern kann?
Ich mag meine 4 Corsair Produkte aber das lässt gerade die Gedanken aufkommen das ich nie wieder eines der Produkte kaufen werde denn das beste ist:
Der Button "auf Gerät speichern" bei Tastatur und Maus ist jetzt auch nicht mehr vorhanden!!!


Edit:
Ich habe jetzt die Version iCUESetup_3.20.80_release benutzt.
Die Buttons für Maus & Tasta (nach wie vor auch für die anderen Geräte) sind auch dort nicht mehr vorhanden, da diese aber nicht überschrieben werden ist das gerade nebensächlich.
Eine Anfrage an Corsair habe ich gestellt, für mich wirkt das als möchte man den User dazu nötigen die Software permanent im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen.

Ich habe es nun folgendermaßen gemacht:
Beleuchtungssetup habe ich alle Profile komplett gelöscht.
Anschließend unter Hardware Beleuchtung alles eingestellt und oh Wunder es bleibt sogar gespeichert sowohl bei der Pumpe als auch beim Lightning Node, denn bei diesem war sofort alles wieder auf Rainbow sobald Corsair Link geschlossen wurde.
Also auch keine Lösung gewesen mit Link.

Ich hoffe das mein Geschreibsel irgendwem mal hilft der vor dem gleichen Mist steht.


----------



## Adonay (8. November 2020)

Der Corsair Support behauptet einfach das diese Geräte keine Möglichkeit hätten Hardware-Profile zu speichern!
Als Beweis wird dann noch mein Screenshot genutzt auf welchem der entsprechende Button fehlt.

Wirklich unter aller Sau den Kunden so in Frage zu stellen denn das Profil das ich nach dem Kauf vor 3 Jahren auf die Tastatur und Maus gespeichert habe ist ja immer noch aktiv sobald die Geräte mit Strom versorgt werden, aber man verkauft seine Kunden lieber für dumm statt das Problem lösen zu wollen...


----------

